# Please Help - Fear that I'm never going to get better



## kellyp (May 15, 2015)

Hi there,

I've been having IBS-D problems for months. I have been diagnosed with SIBO and am currently taking Xifaxan and Neomycin. The Neomycin is making me feel so nauseous and I've had loose stools and vomiting. My only hope is that this means the antibiotics are at least ding something. I know my anxiety doesn't help things, but from reading people's posts, I'm scared that I'm doing all of this for nothing. I'm taking meds that are making me worse, and it might not even be worth it in the end. I'm so sad and hopeless today. Please help! my husband says I need to let go and just realize that I'm going to feel like crap for a while, but I'm so scared of that! Being seriously ill is one of my worst fears and it feels like this is hopeless! It is affecting our work (self-employed) and my relationships and mental well-being.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You are right. Being ill is no fun.


----------

